# DSC Journal



## dsc123 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi to everyone, before i get started I would just like to say thanks to everyone for the help and support you have all offered so far...now that i have my Diet and training routine all sorted i thought i would start a Journal just to keep track of my progress (hopefully). I'd be grateful for any inputs to help motivate and reach my 190lbs+ goal!

Stats
20 years old
5ft 10
183lbs
Bf% unknown can't see my abs anymore

Supps
B12-1000ug
Dextrose-40g
Whey Protein
Milk Protein

Diet
7.30am -4 egg omelette 2scoop whey and 150g oats

12.30pm - 100g pasta+ 1 chicken breast

6.30pm prework out 100g rice and 2 chicken breasts

8.30pm post whey shake and 40g dextrose

9.00pm can of tuna and 150g rice

before bed- Milk Protein

Current HIT Routine- Very similar to Dorian Yates with a couple of changes

Monday
chest/bis

bench press
2 warmups 10-12reps
1 working set-6-8 reps

incline DB press
1 warmup- 10-12 reps
1 working set- 6-8reps

Db flys
1 warmups- 10-12
1 working set 6-8 reps

Decline smith
1 warmup- 10-12
1 working set 6-8 reps

Biceps:

concentration curls
1 warmups 10-12 reps
1 working set 6-8 reps

ez barbell curl
1 working set 6-8

Tuesday
Back

db pullover
2 warm ups 10-12reps
1 working set 8-10 reps

close grip pulldowns
1 warm up 10-12 reps
1 working set 8-10 reps

1arm DB rows
1warm up 10-12reps
1 working set 8-10reps

closegrip cable row 
1warm up 10-12 reps
1 working set 8-10 reps

stifflegged deadlifts
1warm up 10-12reps
1working set 8-10

Thursday
Shoulders/Triceps

DBpress
2warm up sets 10-12/ 8-10
1working set 6-8 reps

DB lat raises
1warm up-10-12reps
1working set- 8-10reps

low pully delt raise
1 working set 6-8 reps

reverse DB flys
1 warm up set 10-12 reps
1 working set 8-10 reps

Triceps:

tricep pushdown cable
1 warm up set 10-12 reps
1 working set 10-12reps

close grip bench press
1 warm up set 10-12reps
1 working set 8-10 reps

seated tricep press
1warm up set 10-12 reps
1working set 8-10reps

Friday
Legs

Calf raises
1warm up 10-12
1 working set failure x3 10 sec rest

squats
2warmups 10-12
1working 10-12

Leg ext
2warmup 15, 10-12
1working 10-12

leg press
2warmup 10-12
1working 10-12

leg curl
1warm up 10-12
1working set 10-12

stiff legged deads
1warmup 10-12
1working set 10-12


----------



## dsc123 (Oct 20, 2011)

Iv'e had to do a slight change to my diet as it takes me too long in the morning to get through my oats, so instead im having 80g oats and 150g rice instead!

*macros*
Calories- 3837
Protein- 358
Fats- 80
Carbs- 420

Any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## dsc123 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Week 1*

Just got back from a shoulder/tri workout, went very well not the strongest iv'e ever been, but strength is increasing and should be back to where i was in a few weeks time. weighed in today at 83.2kgs iv'e kept my diet on track and currently got the tuna pasta on the go!!

Any input on my training routine or diet would be great!


----------

